# Early 6day racer



## mongeese (Oct 25, 2017)

Can you name who built it?


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 25, 2017)

Oscar Wastyn?


----------



## mongeese (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve you are the fourth that says Oscar Wastyn. Care to explain your guess ?


----------



## mongeese (Oct 25, 2017)

Oscar Sr.'s father Emil designed these particular rear drops.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Handlebar stem looks a little French to me, but no idea of manufacturer.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice Light Way!!


----------



## troy boy (Oct 26, 2017)

Mr Mongoose is like a very intelligent Person  he went to an ivy league school   its a Willie apellhans look it up


----------



## kccomet (Oct 27, 2017)

i dont think thats an appelhans


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 30, 2017)

Its not an appelhans


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 5, 2017)

mongeese said:


> Can you name who built it?
> 
> View attachment 697806
> 
> ...



Looks like Belgium that was across street from Wastyns???..name thinking???


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> Its not an appelhans



Kind of looks like a Boogans...spelling ...close to wastyn shop.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 5, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> Kind of looks like a Boogans...spelling ...close to wastyn shop.



Not Boogmans either, I have both. Still thinking on it. I believe its an Omelenchuk build


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> Not Boogmans either, I have both. Still thinking on it. I believe its an Omelenchuk build



the key might be the cool key hole dot fork crown.???


----------



## mongeese (Nov 5, 2017)

Can someone post it on CR to see if those guys know? I do not know how to use that site.


----------



## mildewbiker (Nov 6, 2017)

This is definitely a French bike!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 6, 2017)

mildewbiker said:


> This is definitely a French bike!



What makes you think it's definitely French?


----------



## mongeese (Nov 27, 2017)

Still a mystery?


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Nov 29, 2017)

Most likely a Wastyn Special, the lug pattern is similar to several bikes I have seen with Wastyn Special decals. Fork crown is different to mine but a lot of similarities to my bike including the rear track ends and head tube cut outs. No guess is 100% so...


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Nov 29, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> Looks like Belgium that was across street from Wastyns???..name thinking???




I think your talking about Louie Goossens, former Wastyn apprentice who opened his own shop across the street.

Kccomet has a nice Goossens Special.


----------

